
Estimated 10k people in DC are spies - onetimemanytime
https://wtop.com/j-j-green-national/2019/06/city-of-secrets-an-estimated-10000-dc-residents-are-spies-heres-how-they-blend-in/
======
ycombonator
I read somewhere couple of years ago the entire Capitol hill is bugged and
they literally have tear down the whole place to get rid of them. The bugs
have been planted over years, some inside curtain rods, wood paneling and
electrical equipment.

------
dfeojm-zlib
I've met Russians, Ukranians and Belarussians on a number of occassions in the
SF Bay Area who's demeanor, attitudes and sketchy backgrounds indicate they
are likely spies gradually increasing their foothold through businesses,
startups and contacts in American military/aerospace industrial complex.

~~~
Assadi
What do you consider to be a sketchy background?

